# Uber rates too high going back to riding the bus



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us

uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


Tip your bus driver.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Price gorging? lol. If that's all you can afford maybe you should go back to the bus.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


Only if you work 74 hours a week. And is this imaginary $26 before or after uber's cut and expenses?

BTW I'm guessing few are making that even in gross fares these days in most markets.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What a troll.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What a troll.


Yeah. I need to stop feeding him.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)




----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> Price gorging?


use google here i do it for you: 


*Price gouging* is a pejorative term referring to when a seller spikes the *prices* of goods, services or commodities to a level much higher than is considered reasonable or fair, and is considered exploitative, potentially to an unethical extent.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

14gIV said:


> use google here i do it for you:
> 
> 
> *Price gouging* is a pejorative term referring to when a seller spikes the *prices* of goods, services or commodities to a level much higher than is considered reasonable or fair, and is considered exploitative, potentially to an unethical extent.


Good, you looked up the correct way to spell something. Keep going.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Long live the surge! May the surge last a thousand years!!! Muahahahaha!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

40 x 52 = 2080. 2080 x 26 = $54,080, before Uber's cut, insurance, gas and maintenance. Enjoy the bus, car-less wonder.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

One of my favorite golfers..... Surgey Garcia.....


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


If only the rest of the cheap bastards would follow you to the bus station


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


hey dude!...lets split the fare on a weekly bus pass....


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Your math & command of the English language is off, bus rider.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


If you work 40 hours a week for 52 weeks that is 2080 hours. 2080 X $26 = $54,080.00 not sure where you are getting almost 100k.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


Sounds like you need to find a new job if you can't afford to Uber.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

notfair said:


> Uber drivers are seen as the lowest of the low with many making half of minimum wage on a slow night.


Geez is everyone here a full time driver? I make a point to let riders know most are not. Like I could afford my car on ride share wages? I only get when the gettin is good.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> If only the rest of the cheap bastards would follow you to the bus station


Naw, that'd just generate more minimum fare rides to the bus station.
Let's think of something else. Start a movement, bring back hitch hiking. 
hitch hiking is cool . good theme to introduce at SXSW for next year.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

UberLou said:


> If you work 40 hours a week for 52 weeks that is 2080 hours. 2080 X $26 = $54,080.00 not sure where you are getting almost 100k.


a driver can work more than 40hr/wk and make $100k at those hourly $ rates


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yeah, come work full time for Uber, then you won't be able to afford to ride in an Uber. Let's see if you demand an end to surges then. I hate it when customers going to expensive restaurants ask me if it's a good restaurant. Really? You think I can afford these restaurants or any of the bars? Hell no. The Taco Bell dollar menu is my special treat of the week unless I can mooch off a pax. I just had some drunk biatch turn me down because I'm an Uber driver and she refuses to date poor people (and I never even asked her out, she mistook my pretending I care what came out of her drunk mouth as sexual interest).


drivers are making $90k+ sounds like you're just being cheap


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Newwber said:


> One of my favorite golfers..... Surgey Garcia.....


haha its Sergio


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Now run along Iv before glados begins to wonder where you are.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


Ha ha troll, enjoy the bus and all your aromatic fellow passengers. Wave to me. The red prius with four hot drunk blondes.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

14gIV said:


> a driver can work more than 40hr/wk and make $100k at those hourly $ rates


Don't trip over yourself backtracking


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

14gIV said:


> drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


No, *you* are claiming that drivers earn that.

_*PLE-E-E-E-EASE, *_please, please go. (apologies to James Brown)



notfair said:


> $26 an hour is a lie.


The Original Poster and the Truth are mutually destructive terms.



Tim In Cleveland said:


> The Taco Bell dollar menu is my special treat of the week unless I can mooch off a pax.


Thank you for my Laugh of the Day. That is what earned you my "like".



14gIV said:


> a driver can work more than 40hr/wk and make $100k at those hourly $ rates


Lie.



14gIV said:


> drivers are making $90k


Lie.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> a driver can work more than 40hr/wk and make $100k at those hourly $ rates


Closer to 75 hours a week assuming you can average $26/hour.That $100k would be before uber's cut, expenses, income tax.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


surge is a result of popularity. If you wait price drops back down. If surge is removed there will not be a driver to get you. Wait time will be 45 min if you even get one. Surge is the result of more riders than drivers at the time. Surge acts as an auction is a small way, if theres 12 riders requesting in a given area and 4 drivers how do you choose who gets the cars and who has to wait? Surge. In addition to solving that issue it causes more drivers from surrounding areas to move toward the heavy volume zone.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


Ok, bye-bye.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

14gIV said:


> haha its Sergio


Do you really think I didn't know that?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Phoenix666 said:


> Ha ha troll, enjoy the bus and all your aromatic fellow passengers. Wave to me. The red prius with four hot drunk blondes.


sorry hot blondes take UberSelect not poverty uberX


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

OP lives in my State!
I'll make sure to flash my Uber app when I see him in his cab on UP trolling while I'm banking.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*I thought most Uber drivers made $100 per hour. Silly me!!!*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Felons belong on the bus!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

I can't let this thread die.

He kind of speaks like Sasha Baron Cohen in "Glorious nation of Kazakhstan salute Borat".

He is obviously a troll, but it's funny.

Show me the surgey.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

notfair said:


> $26 an hour is a lie. Most drivers make half of minimum wage now after expenses. At best Uber is minimum wage job and that is being generous.


AFTER expenses ?? Some drivers make MINIMUM wages BEFORE expenses ! ;-O

Andy


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

14gIV said:


> a driver can work more than 40hr/wk and make $100k at those hourly $ rates


$26/hr × 40 hrs/wk × 52 wks = $54,080.


----------



## Stlman (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey smart guy your 5$ rides which if it was a taxi would of been about 11$ is shit who you think payed for my 1500$$$ brake/new battery/oil change/tire rotation/a few other things I did fool not uber so if you think it's to expensive then your cheap a**should be on the bus, don't be in this thread talking about rates when its cheap as can be!


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

Stlman said:


> Hey smart guy your 5$ rides which if it was a taxi would of been about 11$ is shit who you think payed for my 1500$$$ brake/new battery/oil change/tire rotation/a few other things I did fool not uber so if you think it's to expensive then your cheap a**should be on the bus, don't be in this thread talking about rates when its cheap as can be!


Is this even English?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Chef Aarron said:


> $26/hr × 40 hrs/wk × 52 wks = $54,080.


thats *EXACTLY* my point if a driver works less than 80hrs he can make $100k+

lol @ all the crying over lower rates


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> thats *EXACTLY* my point if a driver works less than 80hrs he can make $100k+
> 
> lol @ all the crying over lower rates


They could work 160 hours a week and make $200k, right? Long live the surgey!! May the surgey last a thousand years!!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> They could work 160 hours a week and make $200k, right? Long live the surgey!! May the surgey last a thousand years!!


lol theres only like 168 hrs in a week..that driver would only get 1hr of sleep a day lol


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> Was the sarcasm too subtle for your intellect?


haha nice 1 mate you got me


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I


14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


f you really believe that $26/hour and $100k/year, stop doing whatever job you are doing right now. 
Instead of being an uber pax, become an uber driver. 
No car,no problem!
Uber partners with a lot of lenders to buy a car for you and conveniently deduct the car payments from your weekly paycheck.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2016)

well, I take the bus. it's good enough for you uber driver, so it's good enough for you.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Move to detroit if you think the uber rates are too high in your area.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Sounds like you need to find a new job if you can't afford to Uber.


People could say the same of Uber "partners." If you have to drive your private car as a taxi service, you need a better job!


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> People could say the same of Uber "partners." If you have to drive your private car as a taxi service, you need a better job!


That's fair and probably true for some people.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

14gIV said:


> thats *EXACTLY* my point if a driver works less than 80hrs he can make $100k+
> 
> lol @ all the crying over lower rates


You really need to stay out of the Big Foober Skool Uv Math.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Move to detroit if you think the uber rates are too high in your area.


lol i live in FL why would i move to a turd city like detroit?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

14gIV said:


> lol i live in FL why would i move to a turd city like detroit?


Because Travis wants you too, that's why.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


 I think this is one of your best posts on here. Yes, if you want to save money, the bus should be cheaper. Now you're starting to make sense. BUS ON!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

$26/hr at 80 hours a week *is* indeed 100k before taxes...assuming you live in a market that has that kind of demand and rates. But ain't nobody with good sense and some type of respect for their health got time for that.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Come on uber! drivers are claiming to make $26+ hour thats almost $100k year but meanwhile we have to constantly have the surgey???
> Lets ALL voice our opinion and STOP allowing uber to price gorging us
> 
> uber I GIVE YOU 3 days or i go back to the bus!


Hahahaa


----------



## Sergio729 (May 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Only if you work 74 hours a week. And is this imaginary $26 before or after uber's cut and expenses?
> 
> BTW I'm guessing few are making that even in gross fares these days in most markets.


Drivers are literally making about $10-12 in Miami. This passenger has issues, and is obviously misinformed.


----------



## Sergio729 (May 27, 2016)

Continue taking the bus. You obviously believe everything you read on the internet, and have no solid info on the actual wages the drivers are making. Uber is not here to replace buses. It replaces "Taxis", and to be fair, everyone is already saving A LOT OF MONEY by using Uber/Lyft instead of Taxis. What more can you possibly ask for???? Free rides???? Gimme a break.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Sergio729 said:


> Drivers are literally making about $10-12 in Miami. This passenger has issues, and is obviously misinformed.


$12 is actually good money since uber drivers dont require any formal education/training/etc etc


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think this is one of your best posts on here. Yes, if you want to save money, the bus should be cheaper. Now you're starting to make sense. BUS ON!!


i made this thread before uberPool was out, now idont need the stupid bus


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

14gIV said:


> lol theres only like 168 hrs in a week..that driver would only get 1hr of sleep a day lol


No, you just power nap while you're waiting for the 5 minute timer to go off so you can get the cancellation fee.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> You really need to stay out of the Big Foober Skool Uv Math.


I blame Common Core for this kind of stuff.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> If only the rest of the cheap bastards would follow you to the bus station


Right? Take all the cheap trash with you to the BUS
You will not be missed, CITY BUS RIDER(low income person).


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

SuckA said:


> Right? Take all the cheap trash with you to the BUS
> You will not be missed, CITY BUS RIDER(low income person).


All I'm saying if it to much to pay for surge find another way to get to where you need to go.90 percent of the surge is still cheaper then a taxi.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

forqalso said:


> 40 x 52 = 2080. 2080 x 26 = $54,080, before Uber's cut, insurance, gas and maintenance. Enjoy the bus, car-less wonder.


But full time Uber drivers have to work 80 hours a week to make $26 an hour.


----------

